# Hottest QB in the NFL



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

My heart belongs to Aaron Rodgers. He's kind of like the boy next door but with an exceptional throwing arm. He's funny too.

I also dig Michael Vick (sorry dogs) and Mark Sanchez. 

If Tony Romo or Matthew Stafford wanted to ask me out on a date, I would go but I don't think we would have much in common.

The obvious choice might be Tom Brady, but he's waaay too pretty for me. Plus after someone described him as having "dead eyes" that's all I can think of when I look at him.

Am I missing anyone? Will anyone else respond to this thread?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Tebowwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Tebowwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


I'd throw Tebow in the dateable group, but he would hate me because I'm agnostic. He's got that cute and chubby I-just-got-out-of-college face. He looks good with the goatee.

Are you betting on any games today?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Double Indemnity said:


> I'd throw Tebow in the dateable group, but he would hate me because I'm agnostic. He's got that cute and chubby I-just-got-out-of-college face. He looks good with the goatee.
> 
> Are you betting on any games today?


Tebow wouldn't hate you, I think he's incapable of hate. :b If I were a female, I'd go for Rodgers just because my "thing" is sense of humour and he's got that in spades(although he's not as funny as Peyton Manning, but Manning is..well, he's "ugly".)

(And yes, I am. :b I have a 6 team parlay, so I need Denver, Oakland, Tennessee, New England, Dallas and San Francisco to win their games and I'll win just under $100. :clap)


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Tebow wouldn't hate you, I think he's incapable of hate. :b If I were a female, I'd go for Rodgers just because my "thing" is sense of humour and he's got that in spades(although he's not as funny as Peyton Manning, but Manning is..well, he's "ugly".)
> 
> (And yes, I am. :b I have a 6 team parlay, so I need Denver, Oakland, Tennessee, New England, Dallas and San Francisco to win their games and I'll win just under $100. :clap)


Yeah, Peyton didn't get the looks in that family.

I'm super psyched for the Cowboys/Eagles game. :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Andy Dalton.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AliBaba said:


>


You know, with this picture, I have a bit more respect for Mr. Rodgers. I like his facial expression.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

No doubt about it my favorite player Drew Brees love that guys personality and just how he conducts himself on and off the field, Drew Bree's is on fire right now and even long before he broke Dan Marino's record. The Saints are a dangerous team and I think if Drew Bree's keeps throwing the way he has they are going to continue to dominate. 

I know you mean looks wise though so I'm going to agree with you that Aaron Rodgers seems like a really fun down to earth guy that you just want to hang out with, What about Matt Ryan? uhm personally he plays from Atlanta. dating the enemy is like dating your sister there are just some things in life you should never even think about (unfortunately I did)


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> You know, with this picture, I have a bit more respect for Mr. Rodgers. I like his facial expression.














Ironpain said:


> I know you mean looks wise though...


Dude. Who ever said Drew Brees isn't dead sexy(no ****)? He deserves his place in this thread both for statistical hotness and this:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AliBaba said:


> Dude. Who ever said Drew Brees isn't dead sexy(no ****)? He deserves his place in this thread both for statistical hotness and this:


Mr. Rodgers is a panic. :lol
You don't have to say "no ****" :lol.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Ironpain said:


> No doubt about it my favorite player Drew Brees love that guys personality and just how he conducts himself on and off the field, Drew Bree's is on fire right now and even long before he broke Dan Marino's record. The Saints are a dangerous team and I think if Drew Bree's keeps throwing the way he has they are going to continue to dominate.
> 
> I know you mean looks wise though so I'm going to agree with you that Aaron Rodgers seems like a really fun down to earth guy that you just want to hang out with, What about Matt Ryan? uhm personally he plays from Atlanta. dating the enemy is like dating your sister there are just some things in life you should never even think about (unfortunately I did)


Matt Ryan is pretty cute. Good call. I forgot about him.


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

I love the Lions, so I gotta go with Matthew Stafford, but I would choose Calvin Johnson over ANY player in the NFL. Everytime I see him, hm.. hehe


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

AliBaba said:


> Dude. Who ever said Drew Brees isn't dead sexy(no ****)? He deserves his place in this thread both for statistical hotness and this:


I wish I could agree with you on Drew Brees' sexiness but I don't. He'd be a cool older brother (or I guess in my case younger brother ).

Will you be cheering on the Lions this weekend?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

InOHIO said:


> I love the Lions, so I gotta go with Matthew Stafford, but I would choose Calvin Johnson over ANY player in the NFL. Everytime I see him, hm.. hehe


If we're going entire league I could be here all day


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Andy Dalton is my man!!! Good heart, good soul, unlike the rest of these NFL thugs, namely Michael Vick and Ben Roethlisburger


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> If we're going entire league I could be here all day


Haha I hear ya! There is a few hot hockey players too, but I am getting off subject so I will shut my mouth. *zip* haha.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Handsome:









Beautiful:









Cute:


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Drew Brees. :yes


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Brady Quinn








Matt Cassel








Tom Brady









*droool*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think he's hot or anything, he's just a damn good quarterback. I've only gotten into football this year because of him. so, yes, Aaron Rodgers, great QB.


You know which man in the NFL has stolen my heart? the head coach for the Patriots. He can set my back field in motion any time. yowza!

Edit: no, that's not him. He's nothing like this Belichick guy. No, he looks like a pugnacious little *******. I don't know his name or which team he coaches! Dammit!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Syndacus said:


> Andy Dalton is my man!!! Good heart, good soul, unlike the rest of these NFL thugs, namely Michael Vick and Ben Roethlisburger


true dat!! WHO-DEY!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> true dat!! WHO-DEY!


Our team's catch phrases sound somewhat similar. Who Dat!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> My heart belongs to Aaron Rodgers. He's kind of like the boy next door but with an exceptional throwing arm. He's funny too.
> 
> I also dig Michael Vick (sorry dogs) and Mark Sanchez.
> 
> ...


Micheal Vick uke :no uke :twisted Sorry but as a dog lover I felt I had to 
respond.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Micheal Vick uke :no uke :twisted Sorry but as a dog lover I felt I had to
> respond.


Yup, all the dogs he killed himself:no Wish he got the same fate as his victims.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Yup, all the dogs he killed himself:no Wish he got the same fate as his victims.


Yuck!

I had a dog. Nothing like that happened to him. The ten year anniversary of the day I lost him (old age) is in March.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

leonardess said:


> You know which man in the NFL has stolen my heart? the head coach for the Patriots. He can set my back field in motion any time. yowza!
> 
> Edit: no, that's not him. He's nothing like this Belichick guy. No, he looks like a pugnacious little *******. I don't know his name or which team he coaches! Dammit!


Hmm. I'm curious as to who this hottie coach is. The Saints coach is kind of cute. The Lions coach is alright. My pick for hottest coach would go to the Steelers. This man is intense in a really good way:


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Michael Vick is an overrated overpaid, and biggest loudmouth in the NFL. The so-called dream team didn't make it to the playoffs...LOL


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Syndacus said:


> Michael Vick is an overrated overpaid, and biggest loudmouth in the NFL. The so-called dream team didn't make it to the playoffs...LOL


I am SO upset that the Bengals could not beat them this year.
Considering that the team was expecting to lose every game this season, and it ended up being Indianapolis....at 9-7 in 2011, we have a chance next year.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Aaron Rodgers according to my Mom :no. It's time to move out.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

leonardess said:


> I don't think he's hot or anything...


Dammit woman. How on earth is this not scorching hot:


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a man crush on him.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a Vikings fan and I still like Aaron Rodgers. But Christian Ponder is pretty good looking.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Not sure if he is a QB ?? But he is cuteee


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> I'm a Vikings fan and I still like Aaron Rodgers. But Christian Ponder is pretty good looking.


Do you find Brett Favre attractive? He really does it for me. (I'm not joking.) Speaking of Green Bay, I also like Jordy Nelson. Check him out if you're unfamiliar. He's got a cute "I grew up on a farm in KS" thing going on. He's a good Midwestern boy.

I find that Christian Ponder is exponentially cuter with the uniform on as opposed to just in his street clothes. Not that I've given this that much thought.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Double Indemnity said:


> Will you be cheering on the Lions this weekend?


Having been raised since birth to bleed green & gold I don't think it's possible for me to root for the Lions/Vikings/Bears under any circumstances. Even if a Lion's win would result in a more favorable match up down the road I'd rather just roll with a Giants/Saints/Patriots path or something of the sort.


Double Indemnity said:


> My pick for hottest coach would go to the Steelers. This man is intense in a really good way:














Double Indemnity said:


> Do you find Brett Favre attractive? He really does it for me. (I'm not joking.)


What did you think of his "Little Brett"? I was expecting more to be honest, yet at the same time I wasn't surprised



Double Indemnity said:


> Speaking of Green Bay, I also like Jordy Nelson. Check him out if you're unfamiliar. He's got a cute "I grew up on a farm in KS" thing going on. He's a good Midwestern boy.


I agree 100% but here's a true story. Sometimes I watch the Packer games with my dad & every time Jordy scores a touchdown(usually twice a game) we get that shot of him on the sidelines with that stupid grin on his face. I always say to my dad: "Look dad, Jordy's making his Billy Baldwin face" and my dad just dies every single time I tell him this. Now, I was thinking it's the squinting that made me say this & Jordy Nelson probably looks **** all like Billy Baldwin but I've started looking at pictures of them side by side and I think I may be on to something?


















Anyway, go Pack or whatever.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm not big on double posting but I just saw the new Discount Double Check commercial & thought you guys would like it:

*State Farm - State Of Imitation 2(Raji)*
Q_uarterback Aaron Rodgers is back in his State Farm Agent's office and is shocked to find his own teammate, BJ Raji, taking over his touchdown dance...or is it his Discount Double Check move? Check it out and then get your Discount Double Check today...you could save hundreds!_


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

AliBaba said:


> What did you think of his "Little Brett"? I was expecting more to be honest, yet at the same time I wasn't surprised


Maybe I was expecting more too. But I'm generally "meh" about it. His looks like most white dudes. 



AliBaba said:


> I agree 100% but here's a true story. Sometimes I watch the Packer games with my dad & every time Jordy scores a touchdown(usually twice a game) we get that shot of him on the sidelines with that stupid grin on his face. I always say to my dad: "Look dad, Jordy's making his Billy Baldwin face" and my dad just dies every single time I tell him this. Now, I was thinking it's the squinting that made me say this & Jordy Nelson probably looks **** all like Billy Baldwin but I've started looking at pictures of them side by side and I think I may be on to something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jordy could definitely be a long lost cousin of the Baldwins. I've never noticed that. I think it's a combination of the squinting, raised eyebrows, and goofy grin. I love when Jordy gets a touchdown. Not quite as good as a Raji touchdown but close.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> The Saints coach is kind of cute.


I need to retract this statement.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Tomlin has some puffy temples. I wonder what's up with that. AJ Hawk kind of looks like Rocky Dennis in Mask .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AliBaba said:


> Having been raised since birth to bleed green & gold I don't think it's possible for me to root for the Lions/Vikings/Bears under any circumstances. Even if a Lion's win would result in a more favorable match up down the road I'd rather just roll with a Giants/Saints/Patriots path or something of the sort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks more like Stephen Baldwin - the blond one. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AliBaba said:


> Dammit woman. How on earth is this not scorching hot:


Hmmmm...A.J. Hawk? He grew up a few miles from me. He is married to Brady Quinn's sister (they are from Columbus - near my cousin and stepsister!)


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> My heart belongs to Aaron Rodgers. He's kind of like the boy next door but with an exceptional throwing arm. He's funny too.
> 
> I also dig Michael Vick (sorry dogs) and Mark Sanchez.
> 
> ...


I thought Favre was your boy?

As a straight guy, I would imagine that girls would like Romo's personality the best. And you forgot Eli :b


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

The Professor said:


> I thought Favre was your boy?
> 
> As a straight guy, I would imagine that girls would like Romo's personality the best. And you forgot Eli :b


Favre is my man. I like a bad boy.  I excluded him because he's not currently in the NFL but a girl can hope for another comeback!

I think Romo's mistreatment of Jessica Simpson turned off a lot of women. He's now married (*cough* trophy wife *cough*) and a father-to-be so I'll cut him some slack for settling down.

Eli = eh.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Any love for the Chris Brown look a like Terrelle Pryor?


----------



## AmeriSwede (Jan 24, 2012)

Nobody has mentioned Alex Smith yet. I think this guy is by far the best looking quarterback in the NFL. He's got a killer beard.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

ivankaramazov said:


>


ROFL - this photo cracks me up at least as much as anything I've ever seen on SAS


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

I would so date Tebow. 
Aaron Rodgers, as much as I dislike him, is pretty freaking hot. Mark Sanchez and Andy Dalton are pretty cute too. 

On a non QB note.. I am hopelessly in love with Ryan Kerrigan, LB for the Redskins. He's gorgeous.


----------

